# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  Stan Mcquay thread

## theron

I hope their are Stan Fans here! :Strong Smiley:

----------


## theron

#4. :EEK!:

----------


## theron

#5.

----------


## theron

#6.

----------


## theron

#7.

----------


## theron

#8.

----------


## theron

#9.

----------


## theron

#10.

----------


## Canes4Ever

.

----------


## Canes4Ever

.

----------


## theron

#11.

----------


## theron

If you have anymore stan mcquay pics please post them here.

----------


## theron

Like i said before please post Stan pics here if you can find some.

----------


## theron

anyone??

----------


## theron

here's one.

----------


## theron

#15.

----------


## theron

#16.

----------


## theron

#17.

----------


## theron

#18.

----------


## theron

#19.

----------


## theron

#20.

----------


## theron

#21.

----------


## theron

#22.

----------


## theron

#23.

----------


## theron

#24.

----------


## theron

#25.

----------


## theron

#26.

----------


## theron

#27.

----------


## theron

#28.

----------


## theron

#29.

----------


## theron

#30.

----------


## theron

#31.

----------


## theron

#32.

----------


## EXCESS

I read on some website that he has a huge gay following. Is he gay or does he just attract gay men?

----------


## Canes4Ever

> _Originally posted by EXCESS_ 
> *I read on some website that he has a huge gay following. Is he gay or does he just attract gay men?*


 :Blush:  Not sure but lets just say he's VERY attractive, and as we all know I am a gay man.

----------


## theron

anyone else want to donate any new pics?

----------


## Japan man

to the top! Stan's the MAN!!!!!!!!

----------


## palme

Ohhhhh now i know who the dude on the cover on the first BB magazine i ever bought is.

----------


## dj puffnstuff

how old is he? is he natural?

----------


## theron

yes he is natural.

----------


## theron

Can someone please update my thread.

----------


## jimmibo

Apologies if you've seen these already  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## jimmibo

With Cormier

----------


## jimmibo

And more...

----------


## eradikate

this guy has awesome abs! wow

----------


## aquaray

1.

----------


## aquaray

2.

----------


## ripsid

Wasn't that the Dude that was on the bodybuilding Documentary on Discovery? He had a girlfriend in it if he it is the guy... She was HOT! The man can attract the ladies!

----------


## aquaray

no.3

----------


## str82hellnback

I dont believe he is natural, to me you are pretty naive to believe that someone can achieve such fullness, vascularity, and muscle maturity without some help. But maybe he is i dont know

----------


## aquaray

no.4

----------


## vector

> _Originally posted by st82hellnbak_ 
> *I dont believe he is natural, to me you are pretty naive to believe that someone can achieve such fullness, vascularity, and muscle maturity without some help. But maybe he is i dont know*


I also he juices but he has great body.

----------


## aquaray

do you really think that he uses steroids ?

----------


## ZachG_85

I doubt he's natural. His extreme conditioning, the striations (reports from the NOC said his glutes are striated, now come on), the fullness and size in his legs, the separations. No way he's natural.

----------


## Penetrator

Not too big next to Gunter...  :Big Grin:

----------


## aquaray

COOL PIC!

----------


## aquaray

NO.6

----------


## calidude

he is great for being natural

----------


## VeryNiceGuy

he is an NPC competitor, not trying to flame but no he is not natural bros  :Smilie:

----------


## sd11

1. Not gay, he has a girl
2. DEF. NOT NATURAL

----------


## Maytag

mind elaborating on why you guys don't think he's natural...other than the fact he is full and has excellent vascularity and muscle conditioning and that he competes in NPC? time and time again he has stated he is natural, if he juices why not aim to put on more size than what he has now? 185lbs for 5'7 Asian is definintely do-able.....muscle conditioning, fullness, vascularity comes with years of training and experience dieting...and he has been training for over 10years

i just want to know the reasons you guys are so dead centered convince this guys juices

----------


## Maytag

i want you guys to ask yourselves this:

is the reason you guys are making such an accusation towards him to make yourselves feel better because you don't have his physique? 

or 

is it because you've heard compelling evidence stating that he juices and that you just want to uncover the truth becuase you hate ppl who you look up to lie?

----------


## aquaray

I STRONGLY BELEIVE THAT STAN IS NATURAL. IF NOT HE WOULD BE AS BIG AS THE OTHERS IN THE IFBB. LEE PRIEST OR JAY CUTLER AS A EXAMPLE.
NO.7

----------


## jimmibo

I agree, I really don't see any reason why some genetically gifted bb'ers can't build a physique like this, with hard work, the right supplementation and proper diet? It's not like he's freaky huge or anything, just great balance and dialled in amazingly well. 

Just my opinion, he looks like a top natural bodybuilder to me  :Big Grin:

----------


## jimmibo

I think this is his GF - he's definitely doing something right  :Devil Grin:

----------


## Maytag

i never like to make such a strong statement for guys i don't even know personally.....but i do indeed believe Stan is natural as he has stated time and time again....that guys has an amazing physique...i admire him for creating such a combination.....12years of training with a full, vascular 185lbs of muscle mass whys that so hard to believe

if there is compelling evidence stating that he does indeed take drugs to aid in the development of the physique, we'll shame him for lieing to ppl then...untill that point why not just take him for his word and admire what he's put together

he's no Ronnie Coleman, or Lee Priest guys... if you want to aim to look like someone....aim to look as full, as vascular, and as well proportioned as Stan Mcquay...its do-able

----------


## ZachG_85

> _Originally posted by aquaray_ 
> *I STRONGLY BELEIVE THAT STAN IS NATURAL. IF NOT HE WOULD BE AS BIG AS THE OTHERS IN THE IFBB. LEE PRIEST OR JAY CUTLER AS A EXAMPLE.
> NO.7*


Ummm..... no.  :Afro:

----------


## sd11

Are some of you guys for real with this natural shit? The reason he don't look like ronnie or priest is the same reason I don't look like ronnie or priest maybe 1% of the worlds population has those kind of genetics. Nor does he probably even come close to their doses of aas. I would say just by looking at him it's obvious that he uses, if thats not enough take a look at the level he competes at. If anyone has seen that documentary he was in on the discovery channel it looks like he's put on almost 20lbs of fat free mass since then.

P.S. Maytag it's not an acusation it's pretty obvious and to accuse people on this board of accusing him to make themselves feel better because they are jealous is ridiculous. I don't admire this guy in anyway shape or form so I dont care if he lies or not, all I'm saying is he juices. You know guys have claimed to be natural before who also clearly weren't so if you can take his word for it that easily I'd like to sell you this bridge I own in NYC.

----------


## aquaray

NO.8

----------


## Maytag

> _Originally posted by sd11_ 
> *
> 
> P.S. Maytag it's not an acusation it's pretty obvious and to accuse people on this board of accusing him to make themselves feel better because they are jealous is ridiculous. I don't admire this guy in anyway shape or form so I dont care if he lies or not, all I'm saying is he juices. You know guys have claimed to be natural before who also clearly weren't so if you can take his word for it that easily I'd like to sell you this bridge I own in NYC.*


what if he really doesn't juice?

"all im saying is he juices"

and im asking for you to back it up....some rationale....i know everyone is entitled to their opinion but i want to know why you are so dead centered serious about nailing this guy as a juicer? interviews/stories that don't add up? a personal confession? some body seeing him take steroids ? a copy of his drug test? i just simply want to know how and why you think this way....if you don't feel comfortable stating it just say so and i'll back off...ok?

----------


## sd11

I thought I did state my reasoning in my last post. Of course no one has clear cut proof, but if you want ill attmept to hide in his bathroom so i can get a picture of him in the act.

----------


## ironman57

he probably only juices for contest prep. this is what he would look like if he juiced all year and did growth.....

----------


## ironman57

but for now....

----------


## Acupuncture

> yes he is natural


 How in hell could you possibly say this guy is natural. You'd have to be a fucking retard to say someting like that.[

----------


## Sigmund Froid

Look at the roid belly. Steroids make your abs look blocky by the extreme hypertrophy. Natural abdominal muscles don't look like that. You have to be very, very naive (or at least exercise some wishful thinking) to believe he is natural. I'm sure he would have a great build without work, and I don't doubt he works hard. I just think that he is not natural. Nevertheless, he is looking good.

-SF

----------


## Decoder

Me and my friend had an arguement about that guy the other day, i said he was Asian my friend said he was white :\

----------


## Decoder

OH yah and he isn't natural.

----------


## goldenFloyd

dude, he's asian. also... i wonder what he was taking to look so dry in the repetrope pictures.... he looks friggin amazing in the relaxed 2nd photo, holy crap.

----------


## vector

Stan is as asian as kevin levrone is white. He's just crossbred and that's partly why he looks so good.

----------


## ZachG_85

> _Originally posted by Sigmund Froid_ 
> *Look at the roid belly. 
> -SF*


Whaaa?  :Don't know: 

That said I believe he's not natural because no natural can have striated glutes/pecs/everything else, IMO.

----------


## ireloaded9

why is it so hard for everyone to believe that Stan is all natural. if he was juicing, he'd be well over 200lbs. think about it fellas, the guy is 5'7, 185. that's it..

----------


## AndroholiK

did he juice?

----------


## FKITLETSGO

Looking at the pics over and over again with 13 years of training i think he is natural...he's not big at all really

----------


## ZachG_85

I'll agree he may be (mostly) natural in terms of steroids (I still think he's done a light cycle or three), but I'll bet my bottom dollar he's used all the same diet drugs as the pros.

----------


## scams

i have friends that have supier genetics and look dry as hell in relaxed poses, maybe because most of my friends are black is why i find it hard to believe that stan does not juice, people can be all natural and look like that

----------


## GetNBig

You can take juice to do anything, even look like that at his weight, why is it u think everyone who goes on it has to be like a 230+lbs monster ripped????

----------


## GetNBig

what is he part asian and ?

----------


## SilverSiR

And Irish or Scottish, hence the last name Mcquay.

----------


## Dude-Man

natural.

----------


## mekaia86

think this thread is dead but ill post anyway

----------


## markas214

http://www.stanmcquay.com/join.html
Yeah I'll pay $15/month to admire him. I don't think so.

----------


## mekaia86

bandwidth fees guy, but still $15 is a little much for a young one like me =I

----------

